# MOPAR Madness



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Okay MOPAR fans, check this one out. :freak: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-DODG...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item518c432af8

Didn't see this in Bob's book. Believe it was an overseas issue based on the description's web site story. 

Hang on Wes!  Dave


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Can't see it but, I always liked the headlight windows on the Magnums.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

$1000?? Seems a little pricey...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

argh, that reminds me. my kid dropped my blue Magnum and broke it. it's sitting on the workbench in pieces. i gotta get around to trying to fix it...

was this even a regular issue, or was it a prototype?

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> argh, that reminds me. my kid dropped my blue Magnum and broke it. it's sitting on the workbench in pieces. i gotta get around to trying to fix it...
> 
> was this even a regular issue, or was it a prototype?
> 
> --rick


rick,
Have no idea. Maybe Mr.Aurora has some insight. Wish I had one of those pull back chassis to put under this Magnum body I have.  Dave


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

What the.....

I think I have that one, and we've put many laps on it, but it's still minty. I may have to put it up on the auction block. Heck, I'd even take $950 for it.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Similar one for $12.99. Maybe because it is a 'push car' he feels he can justify the price. The push car has no chrome either....

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-DODGE-MAGNUM-MINT-COND_W0QQitemZ320446155017QQ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slight color variation there between the two. The side panels are light blue on the push car.. Not worth a grand though.. (to me anyway)


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't understand selling a car that you think is worth $1000 and not putting up more and better pictures.


----------



## jhnwdwrd (Nov 27, 2009)

*Shipping Costs???????*

Aperson would think that at those prices one could ofeer free shipping???????LOL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hey roadrunner - i cannot remember where or did we talked about it before ?.. this body is molded in one color no front or rear bumper pieces.. or am i wrong? 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> hey roadrunner - i cannot remember where or did we talked about it before ?.. this body is molded in one color no front or rear bumper pieces.. or am i wrong?
> 
> Wes



Yes we did, however it was awhile back. rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> rick,
> Have no idea. Maybe Mr.Aurora has some insight. Wish I had one of those pull back chassis to put under this Magnum body I have.  Dave


Dave, I used to have a bunch of those pull backs in a tackle box. I don't remember what type of wheels they have but if you need some I can dig them out and send them to you... Just let me know.

Jeff


----------

